# Replacement tote for Stanley no 4



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

So I recently got a Type 16 no 4 Stanley, the knob was fine, but not the tote. It had a bad glue job and an unclean break. This was my first attempt at a tote repair and I tried to redo the break, but lets just say it didn't go too well, for me or the tote. While I am disappointed that that the original tote is beyond saving, I wonder if it was worth trying in the first place. After all, it had a wicked break and was covered in what I can only assume is paint with a fair amount of lead in it. Does anyone know where I can get a no 4 type 16 tote?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

IF you don't wish to get a template, and make your own…

nhplaneparts.com is a "store" on Ebay. Eric sells a LOT of Stanley plane parts, along with a few other brands.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I was going to make one, but they are pretty cheap on eBay-I decided it wasn't important enough for me to take that much time to make one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/making-a-bench-plane-tote/


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

While buying one is certainly an option, I prefer to make totes using the Lee Valley templates Main reason is that you can customize the tote to your hand more. Almost all of my users have replacement totes (I still have most of the originals in case they are ever sold) I find the Stanley totes are too skinny, so make mine slightly wider and with a shorter horn and they are a lot more comfortable to use.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I might have one or two floating around. I'll have to check. PM if interested.


----------

